# QLD Xmas-in-July 2017 Tasting Thread



## winkle

Tasting thread for the swap, please add a ready to drink (or date) comment to assist those who will consume half the case on Sunday arvo (you know who you are  ).

Mine is good to go, but hasn't developed much of the signature Morpheus acid note to date, hence the 8/8/17 best after date.
Remember feedback is a wonderful thing.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0 - Bauple Bock (Macadamia Bock) + XPBIIPA (~90-100IBU, bit of juice, bit of haze, IIPA)
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25) 
26) Cummy


----------



## Adr_0

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25)
26) Cummy


----------



## evoo4u

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA + Baltic Porter
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25)
26) Cummy


----------



## madpierre06

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25)
26) Cummy


----------



## Cummy

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17) Time01
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## benken25

Cummy said:


> 1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
> 2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
> 3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
> 6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
> 7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier(ready to go but a week in the fridge wont hurt)
> 8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
> 9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
> 10) Insensate
> 11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
> 12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout
> 15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
> 16) Scotty Mack
> 17) Time01
> 18)
> 19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
> 20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 21) Adr0
> ______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
> _______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
> 22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
> 23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
> 24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
> 25)
> 26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## Aydos

Cummy said:


> 1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
> 2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
> 3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
> 6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
> 7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
> 8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
> 9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
> 10) Insensate
> 11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
> 12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
> 15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
> 16) Scotty Mack
> 17) Time01
> 18)
> 19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
> 20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 21) Adr0
> ______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
> _______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
> 22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
> 23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
> 24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
> 25)
> 26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## Parks

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.

Note: time01(#17) didn't show and there wasn't any communication regarding the beer he was going to send. Last post was mid-May.


----------



## Siderman

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.

Note: time01(#17) didn't show and there wasn't any communication regarding the beer he was going to send. Last post was mid-May.


----------



## HBHB

Big thanks to Perry and Anna for a repeat of excellence in hospitality. Good times. Sorry i missed muster for breakfast. Had to hit the road early to get some work done.


----------



## seehuusen

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.

Note: time01(#17) didn't show and there wasn't any communication regarding the beer he was going to send. Last post was mid-May.


*Extras Swap*:
If you got a P/A labled beer, then it's my Amarillo Pumpkin Ale - Give it another 3 weeks, ready 6/8/17
If you got a ESB labled beer, then it's my Bombadier attempt/ ESB, it's ready now.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17)
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.

Note: time01(#17) didn't show and there wasn't any communication regarding the beer he was going to send. Last post was mid-May.


*Extras Swap*:
If you got a P/A labled beer, then it's my Amarillo Pumpkin Ale - Give it another 3 weeks, ready 6/8/17
If you got a ESB labled beer, then it's my Bombadier attempt/ ESB, it's ready now.


----------



## crowmanz

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## Siderman

19. Evo4u Irish Red Ale 

Thought I better get the ball rolling and start with something on the lighter side. Colour is pretty dark but shows some red with light behind it. It's nice and dry, pretty well attenuated. Nice and simple malt profile with high carbonation and lacing till last sip. Nice job mate [emoji106]


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Jinx Siderman!

19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)

High carb but the flavour is on point once I swirled it around to knock it down a bit. Sweet & malty with a dry finish. Lacing is ridiculous. Good one Roger


----------



## bradsbrew

Great minds.


----------



## evoo4u

Re the IRA, it is Jamil's recipe, and I must admit to thinking it wasn't quite as "red" as I'd expected. But what the heck (or should that be "What the feck") it's a nice brew whichever way I look at it!

And great photos by the way lads!


----------



## seehuusen

For those in the extras swap, who got one of my pumpkin ales, they are good to go. 
I had a taster today when over at a mates place for dinner.

On a side note, how the hell did you get the swap beers cold this fast!?!? We only just got them LOL Can't wait to hook into a few next week


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I used a refrigerator 

12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)

Pours black with clear garnet highlights. Low carbonation, not much head. Nice but subtle roast with a hint of bacon. A bit boozey but delicious nonetheless


----------



## pcqypcqy

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## crowmanz

Updated beer info

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 (TWY024) bottle conditioned (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK 
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## Insensate

Updated beer info

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 (TWY024) bottle conditioned (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate - oatmeal stout ( bottled 14/07/2017 give it 6 weeks or so. 25/08/17)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## madpierre06

*12. Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
*
Bewdy Newk! Ripping stout.


----------



## madpierre06

*19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
*
Nowt experience wi' the style......lovely drop, easy drinking, beautiful deep red colour through. Highly carbed, might help explain the bottle that busted a bum. And that Seehuusen likeness is really freakin' me out. Likje a Martin/Van Morrison love child.


----------



## Parks

15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.






I knew this was straight off the keg so I thought I'd better get stuck in. Lovely combination of sour and chocolate. Carb was lacking so I hit it with the carb cap and was a happy chappy.

Was good Brad.


----------



## Adr_0

madpierre06 said:


> *12. Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
> *
> Bewdy Newk! Ripping stout.
> View attachment 107066


There's a Thames Valley -II-?!?

Looks like I'm going straight back to Step 1 at Thames Valley Anonymous.... and I'd just apologised to everyone I've hurt for using 1275


----------



## madpierre06

Adr_0 said:


> There's a Thames Valley -II-?!?
> 
> Looks like I'm going straight back to Step 1 at Thames Valley Anonymous.... and I'd just apologised to everyone I've hurt for using 1275



GHot a smack pack of this sittin' here....you suggesting I should kick in and use it?


----------



## Adr_0

madpierre06 said:


> GHot a smack pack of this sittin' here....you suggesting I should kick in and use it?


I would avoid using it if I were you - it has a habit of producing really flavoursome beers.

Instead you should pack it in some icepacks and send it up to me.

If that's not an option, throw it in your next porter, stout, American ale or British ale and enjoy. It attenuates a lot more than 1469/MJ's Empire, so consider that in OG and mash temp. But compared to US-05 for example, it has a similar attenuation but leaves a lot more malt - and still lets hops shine - resulting in a more balanced beer. It produces a little cherry and pear but it's subtle. Just makes very flavoursome beers where everything shines. And yeah great in anything British, but will probably attenuate too much for mild - where Windsor or 1469/Empire would be a better pick.

(talking about 1275 here - have never used the second one)


----------



## seehuusen

Because of MadPierry, and the mad bottle pop/high carbonation. 
Besides what had already accurately been mentioned, I got hints of sultanas in there. Top drop mate 

A fancy beer pic too


----------



## bradsbrew

Nailed it.


----------



## Siderman

5. pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV.

This is interesting. Excuse my sporadic tasting note... Blueberry and pine aromas so definitely getting the mosaic. The saison yeast really comes into play in terms of taste profile. You can certainly feel the warmth, not hot but as you'd expect from 7.5%. It then kinda wanders towards that rich sweet malt you get from barley wine, but without the sweetness. 

If I can fault it the carbonation is a bit on the low side. Otherwise I'm really enjoying this. Nice work [emoji106]


----------



## crowmanz

19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)

Well carbed and tasting great. Perfect for game of thrones.


----------



## madpierre06

seehuusen said:


> Because of MadPierry, and the mad bottle pop/high carbonation.
> Besides what had already accurately been mentioned, I got hints of sultanas in there. Top drop mate
> 
> A fancy beer pic too



Mate, that's beautiful. Just made my year.


----------



## Adr_0

seehuusen said:


> Because of MadPierry, and the mad bottle pop/high carbonation.
> Besides what had already accurately been mentioned, I got hints of sultanas in there. Top drop mate
> 
> A fancy beer pic too


I'm seein' double here: four seehuusens!


----------



## nickxb

Updated beer info

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA (bottled 14/7/17 - Drink NOW)
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 (TWY024) bottle conditioned (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate - oatmeal stout ( bottled 14/07/2017 give it 6 weeks or so. 25/08/17)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## Snooger84

Updated beer info

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA (bottled 14/7/17 - Drink NOW)
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 (TWY024) bottle conditioned (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate - oatmeal stout ( bottled 14/07/2017 give it 6 weeks or so. 25/08/17)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit. Ready to drink 
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
_______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## Adr_0

Updated. Had an IPA last night and it's comfortably in the top 50 IPA's I've ever tasted, but needs a bit more carbonation to lift the aroma a bit and present the head properly.

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA (bottled 14/7/17 - Drink NOW)
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 (TWY024) bottle conditioned (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate - oatmeal stout ( bottled 14/07/2017 give it 6 weeks or so. 25/08/17)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit. Ready to drink 
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
__21 BB - 7% Macadamia Bock - ready to drink from 15-Sep, would try before end October to guarantee carbonation (approaching ~5mths in the bottle)
__21 IPA - 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA. Could drink from 24th July but I would suggest 31st July or 7th Aug to get the head presenting properly. With the haze it's darker than it should be due to Victory, Munich II and decoction, but still nice. This had Waimea added to the decoction, a FWH of Waimea and Challenger, Challenger added every minute of the 60min boil, Chinook and Wai-iti every minute for part of the boil, flameout with Chinook and Wai-iti and was dry-hopped a few times with Waimea, Chinook, Wai-iti and a fair bit of Motueka. So I think hopped at every stage I could... induces some interesting dreams this one.
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Siderman said:


> 5. pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV.
> If I can fault it the carbonation is a bit on the low side. Otherwise I'm really enjoying this. Nice work [emoji106]View attachment 107075



Cheers. I transferred from a keg using a carb cap. Some were better than others, so you might have got a less good one. I tried to overcarb a bit in the keg to compensate.


----------



## Siderman

8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 

Pours like Cola in colour. Carbonation bang on with good lacing. On the soft drink theme it has a bit of sarsaparilla going on. Not sour as such and the malt profile is mainly background noise. This beer is a pure expression of the yeast, and it's a shame that TWY pulled the pin as their stuff was great. 

I've still got some of the mount Hartz and on the back of this I might whip up a dark beer with it. 

Nice beer


----------



## madpierre06

Siderman said:


> 8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1
> 
> Pours like Cola in colour. Carbonation bang on with good lacing. On the soft drink theme it has a bit of sarsaparilla going on. Not sour as such and the malt profile is mainly background noise. This beer is a pure expression of the yeast, and it's a shame that TWY pulled the pin as their stuff was great.
> 
> I've still got some of the mount Hartz and on the back of this I might whip up a dark beer with it.
> 
> Nice beer




Any dregs in this one Craig?


----------



## madpierre06

Adr_0 said:


> I would avoid using it if I were you - it has a habit of producing really flavoursome beers.
> 
> Instead you should pack it in some icepacks and send it up to me.
> 
> If that's not an option, throw it in your next porter, stout, American ale or British ale and enjoy. It attenuates a lot more than 1469/MJ's Empire, so consider that in OG and mash temp. But compared to US-05 for example, it has a similar attenuation but leaves a lot more malt - and still lets hops shine - resulting in a more balanced beer. It produces a little cherry and pear but it's subtle. Just makes very flavoursome beers where everything shines. And yeah great in anything British, but will probably attenuate too much for mild - where Windsor or 1469/Empire would be a better pick.
> 
> (talking about 1275 here - have never used the second one)



Talking here about Thames Valley II ....should probably put it in something.


----------



## winkle

Drinking well mate, the beer not Mad Pierre.


----------



## Siderman

madpierre06 said:


> Any dregs in this one Craig?



Yes pretty sure there was


----------



## pcqypcqy

winkle said:


> View attachment 107085
> 
> 
> Drinking well mate, the beer not Mad Pierre.



Has he not left yet?


----------



## crowmanz

madpierre06 said:


> Any dregs in this one Craig?


Yup bottle conditioned and should have enough dregs to build up a starter.

Cheers Siderman, I was worried about the malt profile getting in the way but think it is restrained enough.


----------



## evoo4u

Private Swapsies:
2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale...

That ESB - wow, my kind of beer! Lovely mouth feel, and lingering subdued caramel sweet aftertaste. I could easily make that my go-to brew, if you'd be kind enough to PM me the recipe?

I also enjoyed your PA. I know, I know, I didn't read your recommended "Best After" date until after the event, but you see that's what happens when you send a boy away with 2 dozen + beers. Like a bloody kid in a lolly-shop...

Anyway, I can't identify the dominant herb. Not a pumpkin taste, I don't think, but a herb I've tasted occasionally, but just can't put my finger on it. Can you put me out of my misery - please? Was it an added herb, or did it, in fact, come from pumpkin?


----------



## crowmanz

16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit. Ready to drink 

Good colour, good carbonation, has the zesty and spice expected. Would be awesome in summer.


----------



## seehuusen

evoo4u said:


> Private Swapsies:
> 2) Seehuusen - I've got an ESB and a Pumpkin/Amarillo Ale...
> 
> That ESB - wow, my kind of beer! Lovely mouth feel, and lingering subdued caramel sweet aftertaste. I could easily make that my go-to brew, if you'd be kind enough to PM me the recipe?
> 
> I also enjoyed your PA. I know, I know, I didn't read your recommended "Best After" date until after the event, but you see that's what happens when you send a boy away with 2 dozen + beers. Like a bloody kid in a lolly-shop...
> 
> Anyway, I can't identify the dominant herb. Not a pumpkin taste, I don't think, but a herb I've tasted occasionally, but just can't put my finger on it. Can you put me out of my misery - please? Was it an added herb, or did it, in fact, come from pumpkin?



Thanks mate, will pm the esb recipe when I'm in front of my pc next. It's my 3rd attempt at a Bombardier.

As for the pumpkin ale, any sweetness detected would stem from that caramelized oven roasted pumpkin, that's what I think anyway. Then the Amarillo lends a hand to offer some fruityness, paving the way for the lime hints from the coriander seeds, backed by cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg in the spice department.

I've always wanted to make one, and I'm glad I did


----------



## earle

Updated beer

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA (bottled 14/7/17 - Drink NOW)
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 (TWY024) bottle conditioned (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate - oatmeal stout ( bottled 14/07/2017 give it 6 weeks or so. 25/08/17)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017) - READY TO DRINK
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit. Ready to drink
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
__21 BB - 7% Macadamia Bock - ready to drink from 15-Sep, would try before end October to guarantee carbonation (approaching ~5mths in the bottle)
__21 IPA - 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA. Could drink from 24th July but I would suggest 31st July or 7th Aug to get the head presenting properly. With the haze it's darker than it should be due to Victory, Munich II and decoction, but still nice. This had Waimea added to the decoction, a FWH of Waimea and Challenger, Challenger added every minute of the 60min boil, Chinook and Wai-iti every minute for part of the boil, flameout with Chinook and Wai-iti and was dry-hopped a few times with Waimea, Chinook, Wai-iti and a fair bit of Motueka. So I think hopped at every stage I could... induces some interesting dreams this one.
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## luggy

Updated beer

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA (bottled 14/7/17 - Drink NOW)
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale. Bottled 7/7/17. Allow 3-4 weeks
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 (TWY024) bottle conditioned (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate - oatmeal stout ( bottled 14/07/2017 give it 6 weeks or so. 25/08/17)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017) - READY TO DRINK
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit. Ready to drink
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
__21 BB - 7% Macadamia Bock - ready to drink from 15-Sep, would try before end October to guarantee carbonation (approaching ~5mths in the bottle)
__21 IPA - 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA. Could drink from 24th July but I would suggest 31st July or 7th Aug to get the head presenting properly. With the haze it's darker than it should be due to Victory, Munich II and decoction, but still nice. This had Waimea added to the decoction, a FWH of Waimea and Challenger, Challenger added every minute of the 60min boil, Chinook and Wai-iti every minute for part of the boil, flameout with Chinook and Wai-iti and was dry-hopped a few times with Waimea, Chinook, Wai-iti and a fair bit of Motueka. So I think hopped at every stage I could... induces some interesting dreams this one.
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## Siderman

13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)

Smells of cherries and red fruits. Rich malt underneath with a nice tartness. In all honesty it had quite a bit of complexity for 'not a flanders' and was very enjoyable. Mine was undercarbed and I was going to gas it up but quite enjoy the style undercarbed so enjoyed it as is. 

If there was a AHB most consistent award you would win it. Great beer!


----------



## pcqypcqy

19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale

Decided to jump on the bandwagon and try this first. It's very nice. It's not a style I know heaps about, but reading through the bjcp and you're ticking most boxes. If anything it was maybe over carbed? But settled down in the glass. It's sweet, but it has complexity to balance it, it's not just a sweet brown mess like some 'commercial' examples I've had. I'm really digging the colour too.


----------



## earle

19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale

Picked my replacement bottle up from the shop at lunch. Thanks Roger. Released the pressure a few times while I was chatting with the guys and then again later in the day to try to knock down the carb level. Maybe still a bit over carbed when I poured it. That aside it was a very enjoyable beer. Rich malty flavours which is how I like my red ales. Maybe not quite as dry a finish as some commercial examples but I prefer this style a little on the sweet side. Great beer.


----------



## crowmanz

14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout

Purple from the blueberry showing in the black. Warmth or pepper spice on the aroma with faint blueberry. Blueberry and malt sweetness that finishes with the spice. An interesting beer.


----------



## benken25

4. Nickxd zombie dust apa. Low carbonation. Stonefruit and citrus on the nose creamy mouth feel. Very enjoyable


----------



## evoo4u

13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale

I'm not a huge fan of sour beers, but this one had a subdued sourness which I found very pleasing. The red colour was great (better than my IRA), and it's going down well.

It presented with only slight carbonation when poured which quite quickly subsided. After 5 minutes in the glass it's showing no bubbles and no head, but is slipping down very nicely nevertheless. A nice brew to have sitting in front of the fire on a cold night...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Giving mine a test run for carbonation. It's good to go fellas!
I think I've achieved what I wanted to here. Will leave the tasting notes up to you lot. Cheers!


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Giving mine a test run for carbonation. It's good to go fellas!
> I think I've achieved what I wanted to here. Will leave the tasting notes up to you lot. Cheers!



Loving that label too.


----------



## earle

Siderman said:


> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
> 
> Smells of cherries and red fruits. Rich malt underneath with a nice tartness. In all honesty it had quite a bit of complexity for 'not a flanders' and was very enjoyable. Mine was undercarbed and I was going to gas it up but quite enjoy the style undercarbed so enjoyed it as is.
> 
> If there was a AHB most consistent award you would win it. Great beer!
> 
> View attachment 107111





evoo4u said:


> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of sour beers, but this one had a subdued sourness which I found very pleasing. The red colour was great (better than my IRA), and it's going down well.
> 
> It presented with only slight carbonation when poured which quite quickly subsided. After 5 minutes in the glass it's showing no bubbles and no head, but is slipping down very nicely nevertheless. A nice brew to have sitting in front of the fire on a cold night...



Cheers for the feedback. I'm a bit disappointed about the carb level given how long it has been in the bottle, and I had it in one of my fermenting fridges at 20C for about 3 weeks during that time. I did have a bottle recently and it had low carbonation but was carbonated nonetheless. I can only imagine that it's more of the low ph ******* with the yeast as happens with sours. Maybe a bit more time will improve the carbonation but best bet for everyone else might be to give it a blast with a carb cap if you have one.


----------



## earle

Updated beer

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17
2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices (bottled 11/7/17 - allow to carb)
3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 - Ready after 6/8/17)
4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA (bottled 14/7/17 - Drink NOW)
5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale. Bottled 7/7/17. Allow 3-4 weeks
7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild: Dark Mild recipe fermented with Tasmanian Wild Yeasts Mount Field 1 (TWY024) bottle conditioned (bottled 22/06/17) READY TO DRINK
9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
10) Insensate - oatmeal stout ( bottled 14/07/2017 give it 6 weeks or so. 25/08/17)
11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)
13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017) - should be READY TO DRINK but if your bottle is a bit soft give it a blast with a carb cap or leave it
14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout -READY TO DRINK RIGHT NOW
15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde - ready now.
16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit. Ready to drink
17)
18)
19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)
21) Adr0
__21 BB - 7% Macadamia Bock - ready to drink from 15-Sep, would try before end October to guarantee carbonation (approaching ~5mths in the bottle)
__21 IPA - 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA. Could drink from 24th July but I would suggest 31st July or 7th Aug to get the head presenting properly. With the haze it's darker than it should be due to Victory, Munich II and decoction, but still nice. This had Waimea added to the decoction, a FWH of Waimea and Challenger, Challenger added every minute of the 60min boil, Chinook and Wai-iti every minute for part of the boil, flameout with Chinook and Wai-iti and was dry-hopped a few times with Waimea, Chinook, Wai-iti and a fair bit of Motueka. So I think hopped at every stage I could... induces some interesting dreams this one.
22) HBHB - Either a traditional Rauchbier or a RIS
23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
24) Ciderman - 18 month aged UnblendedLambic. Brewed 30th January 2016 & Bottled 12th June 2017. Might need a couple of weeks as it's drinking slightly under carbed at this point.
25)
26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.


----------



## nickxb

benken25 said:


> 4. Nickxd zombie dust apa. Low carbonation. Stonefruit and citrus on the nose creamy mouth feel. Very enjoyable



Thanks mate. Unsure on the low carb - Hopefully it's not all of the bottles.


----------



## nickxb

5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK

Had this one the other night. Defiantly a beer which has a lot going on. Between the delicious Mosaic and the Saison Yeast, it hid the alcohol very well. Only downside was it was flat with almost no carbonation. Still a very enjoyable beer, particularly when it warmed up a touch.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

pcqypcqy said:


> Loving that label too.


it'll make sense when you taste it.


----------



## pcqypcqy

nickxb said:


> 5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%ABV. READY TO DRINK
> 
> Had this one the other night. Defiantly a beer which has a lot going on. Between the delicious Mosaic and the Saison Yeast, it hid the alcohol very well. Only downside was it was flat with almost no carbonation. Still a very enjoyable beer, particularly when it warmed up a touch.



Glad you like it.

You're the second one to mention the carb level though. I might test one of my bottles at home and see what's going on.

I'm sure it's just my transfer method, but out of interest, what brand are other people using? I've seen a few others talk about carb level . Mine were new Morgan's. The lids were different from the ones I bought last year, felt much thinner and cheaper. They didn't feel like the tightened up very well.


----------



## madpierre06

*14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout 
*
A little light bodied until it warmed up, then really came into its own. Added extras combo worked together very well, lovely albeit a little off centre drop mate.


----------



## madpierre06

*5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash 7.5%
*
Really different drop, it was a bit weird trying to get my head around the IPA'ish memories inspried by the mosaic, but then ya had the 'saison' thingy going on. Lovely drop, would throw shekels at this one. Carbonation was fine with this 'un.


----------



## Siderman

20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter

This went down a treat on a cold winters night. Not heavily smoked nor dominated by honey. Nice roasty malts, smooth and warming.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout

Aroma is mostly cracked pepper, maybe some fruity esters in there. Tastes like carbonated chocolate with a tingle on the tongue. I'm enjoying this a lot


----------



## winkle

Anyone know whats in the bottle?


----------



## Adr_0

winkle said:


> Anyone know whats in the bottle?View attachment 107163


Shepherd Neame Double Stout?


----------



## pcqypcqy

Siderman said:


> 20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter
> 
> This went down a treat on a cold winters night. Not heavily smoked nor dominated by honey. Nice roasty malts, smooth and warming.
> 
> View attachment 107158



I also had his last night, really enjoyed it. So did the missus. 

Only criticism (and it's a small one) might be the balance between the roasted astringency and the sweetness? Tasted dry considering the FG was 1020, probably hard to discern the sweetness against the black malts and smoked used.

That said, excellent beer, liked the smoke, and I'm a sucker for a porter. So well done.

Siderman: isn't the manuka the wood used to smoke the malt, rather than the honey?


----------



## Siderman

pcqypcqy said:


> I also had his last night, really enjoyed it. So did the missus.
> 
> Only criticism (and it's a small one) might be the balance between the roasted astringency and the sweetness? Tasted dry considering the FG was 1020, probably hard to discern the sweetness against the black malts and smoked used.
> 
> That said, excellent beer, liked the smoke, and I'm a sucker for a porter. So well done.
> 
> Siderman: isn't the manuka the wood used to smoke the malt, rather than the honey?



No idea. Just assumed honey as it had subtle flavours in that taste spectrum


----------



## winkle

Adr_0 said:


> Shepherd Neame Double Stout?


Sack the marketing department.


----------



## Parks

pcqypcqy said:


> I also had his last night, really enjoyed it. So did the missus.
> 
> Only criticism (and it's a small one) might be the balance between the roasted astringency and the sweetness? Tasted dry considering the FG was 1020, probably hard to discern the sweetness against the black malts and smoked used.
> 
> That said, excellent beer, liked the smoke, and I'm a sucker for a porter. So well done.
> 
> Siderman: isn't the manuka the wood used to smoke the malt, rather than the honey?



My guess is based on the carbonation it's knocked down a few more points in the bottle.

Glad you enjoyed it still.


----------



## Siderman

16) Scott Mack - Belgian Wit

For some reason thought I had an IPA in the fridge ready to go hence the glass.

Pretty classic in style. Bang on really. Carbonated perfectly with thick lacing. It's got a nice subtle lemon and herbal spice going on as well. Really sessionable. 

Can't ask for anymore with this. Finished it very quickly


----------



## Adr_0

Siderman said:


> 16) Scott Mack - Belgian Wit
> 
> For some reason thought I had an IPA in the fridge ready to go hence the glass.
> 
> Pretty classic in style. Bang on really. Carbonated perfectly with thick lacing. It's got a nice subtle lemon and herbal spice going on as well. Really sessionable.
> 
> Can't ask for anymore with this. Finished it very quickly
> 
> View attachment 107166


That's a gorgeous looking beer. I need to get my ass to Brisneyland to grab my beers.

By the way my IPA still probably needs a bit of carbonation as these freezing cold days have not helped as much as I'd hoped. Certainly not flat but not the effervescence I was aiming for at this stage (after 10 days in the bottle...) I'm sure a couple of tips and somewhere cosy will do the job.


----------



## winkle

Adr_0 said:


> That's a gorgeous looking beer. I need to get my ass to Brisneyland to grab my beers.
> 
> By the way my IPA still probably needs a bit of carbonation as these freezing cold days have not helped as much as I'd hoped. Certainly not flat but not the effervescence I was aiming for at this stage (after 10 days in the bottle...) I'm sure a couple of tips and somewhere cosy will do the job.


They're still here waiting for you


----------



## evoo4u

4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA

Bloody nice beer! Lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass, and a superb lingering after-taste. What were the hops?

And where do I find find Zombies from whom I can extract/vacuum their dust...?


----------



## Zorco

11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA

Dark and smokey but extremely smooth. Mouth feel is definitely creamy and totally enjoyable. Hop profile is developed and full but I can't dissect it. Full carbonation, excellent lacing.

This is a dead set lovely beer

http://imgur.com/DZ74z8u


----------



## winkle

evoo4u said:


> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 
> Bloody nice beer! Lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass, and a superb lingering after-taste. What were the hops?
> 
> And where do I find find Zombies from whom I can extract/vacuum their dust...?
> 
> View attachment 107178


Agree with above, hops weren't off the scale but good and the malt backbone supported them very well, nice finish!


----------



## Siderman

23) Zorco - American Barley Wine

Striking aroma. At first I thought it smelled like Turkish delight but couldn't quite pin point it. If you've ever tried a Rutherglen Tokay (Similar to a muscat) it's very similar to that. Just an incredible depth of flavour with honey, black tea, campfire, candied orange and raw brown sugar. And that's just the smell, wait to you taste it! Unlike the Tokay it has a remarkable dryness even for a Barleywine.

The palate is viscous and almost tangy at first, with nice bitterness. The aftertaste sort of evolves a bit, instead of being linear, it changes dramatically and it's hard to describe. Some of the candied orange is still there, and the distinctive dry, nutty finish is underscored by a sweet core of complex fruit and spices. 

In winespeak this tastes like a combination of a Rutherglen Tokay and a Manzanilla Sherry - with bubbles. 

The alcohol eventually hits you but such is the captivation of the aroma and flavour you'd hardly know it was there. 

A Herculean effort here Zorco. This beer is extraordinary and if you can please PM me the recipe I will be very grateful.


----------



## benken25

13. Earle's better red than ned. Very low carbonation. Was going to fix that but couldn't find my carb cap. Pleasant sourness but doesnt finish too dry. I get a slight cornchip flavour that i get from some sours but i have no idea what that is. Not a bad beer mate


----------



## pcqypcqy

benken25 said:


> 13. Earle's better red than ned. Very low carbonation. Was going to fix that but couldn't find my carb cap. Pleasant sourness but doesnt finish too dry. I get a slight cornchip flavour that i get from some sours but i have no idea what that is. Not a bad beer mate



Just finishing mine. I agree on the carbonation, there's no head but enough carbonation in the glass to carry it.

Not getting corn chip in mine, just a good balance of sourness and maltiness, leaning towards the malt.

Solid beer, very good stuff. Jill is demanding I top her glass up so you've sold her as well.


----------



## pcqypcqy

7. Benken25. Applewood rauchbier.

Needs more smoke.


----------



## Adr_0

pcqypcqy said:


> 7. Benken25. Applewood rauchbier.
> 
> Needs more smoke.


Oh... Oh you didn't...


----------



## crowmanz

5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash

Moving house and had a few of these in an Esky, so grabbed a darker looking one to cover it not being cold enough. Turns out perfect temp. Reallying this beer, confusing the tastebuds. As someone else mentioned, the mosaic is making me think IPA. If you called it an IPA I probably wouldn't have much trouble accepting it.


----------



## benken25

pcqypcqy said:


> 7. Benken25. Applewood rauchbier.
> 
> Needs more smoke.



Do you even know smoke?


----------



## pcqypcqy

benken25 said:


> Do you even know smoke?


do you? What's this, only like 60 or 80% smoked malt?


----------



## pcqypcqy

crowmanz said:


> 5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo Smash
> 
> Moving house and had a few of these in an Esky, so grabbed a darker looking one to cover it not being cold enough. Turns out perfect temp. Reallying this beer, confusing the tastebuds. As someone else mentioned, the mosaic is making me think IPA. If you called it an IPA I probably wouldn't have much trouble accepting it.View attachment 107195



Yeah, needed a better description. 

It's not meant to be a saison or anything else, it's just a Mosaic (pseudo) smash pale ale, but fermented with 3711.

I say pseudo as it was 99.x% pale malt, with two handfuls of choc wheat. I may have also used magnum for bittering.


----------



## nickxb

evoo4u said:


> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 
> Bloody nice beer! Lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass, and a superb lingering after-taste. What were the hops?
> 
> And where do I find find Zombies from whom I can extract/vacuum their dust...?
> 
> View attachment 107178



Thanks Mate. Its all Citra except for bittering with Magnum. It's a clone of a beer from the States. I havn't tried it but have heard rave reviews.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Because I'm an engineer and nothing exists if it's not in excel, please feel free to make use of the attached list. Unfortunately I can't seem to attach the xls file itself.

And if those that haven't could update their best before/after dates that'd be good too.


----------



## Zorco

23 good to go mate.... I'm still processing my chuffed-as response to Siderman's comments.


----------



## benken25

19. Evoo4u Irish red. Over carbed but not as bad as others. Once that settled down it was great good malt and balanced well


----------



## pcqypcqy

4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA

Nice colour, good carb level. No clarity but I don't trust beers you can see through so that suits me just fine.

Low hop aroma in the glass. Decent hop flavour but felt a bit thin? (Not sure how else to describe it). Not getting the citra, just generic hop. What was the dosage?

Not a bad beer, I understand you said it was a clone. Just feels... Unfinished? Maybe a few tweaks to the recipe are required?


----------



## nickxb

pcqypcqy said:


> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 
> Nice colour, good carb level. No clarity but I don't trust beers you can see through so that suits me just fine.
> 
> Low hop aroma in the glass. Decent hop flavour but felt a bit thin? (Not sure how else to describe it). Not getting the citra, just generic hop. What was the dosage?
> 
> Not a bad beer, I understand you said it was a clone. Just feels... Unfinished? Maybe a few tweaks to the recipe are required?



Thanks, dosage was 100g in the boil (all late/flame out) and 100g dry hop. I cold crash but don't use any finings and I am not that concerned with clarity for pale ales/IPAs.


----------



## pcqypcqy

nickxb said:


> Thanks, dosage was 100g in the boil (all late/flame out) and 100g dry hop. I cold crash but don't use any finings and I am not that concerned with clarity for pale ales/IPAs.



Clarity is for chumps. Gimme cloudy any day. What batch size was that, 5 gallon or so?


----------



## nickxb

pcqypcqy said:


> Clarity is for chumps. Gimme cloudy any day. What batch size was that, 5 gallon or so?



23L batch size


----------



## Adr_0

pcqypcqy said:


> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 
> Nice colour, good carb level. No clarity but I don't trust beers you can see through so that suits me just fine.
> 
> Low hop aroma in the glass. Decent hop flavour but felt a bit thin? (Not sure how else to describe it). Not getting the citra, just generic hop. What was the dosage?
> 
> Not a bad beer, I understand you said it was a clone. Just feels... Unfinished? Maybe a few tweaks to the recipe are required?


Any chance you're getting a bit of a cold and senses are a little suppressed? I haven't really used Magnum for flavouring but I'm sure that the citra would have made its presence known.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Adr_0 said:


> Any chance you're getting a bit of a cold and senses are a little suppressed? I haven't really used Magnum for flavouring but I'm sure that the citra would have made its presence known.



It's entirely possible, but I only had this in the fridge for about an hour before tasting so it wasn't super cold.

Just basing my comments on one of my recent brews with a very similar hop schedule. When I re-brewed it, I kept the same amount of hop and shifted more of it into a keg hop addition, trying to get more bang for my buck. Worked well.


----------



## Siderman

Zorco said:


> 23 good to go mate.... I'm still processing my chuffed-as response to Siderman's comments.



I'm still waiting for the recipe... [emoji3]


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Post it Zorco. For all us case swap voyeurs.


----------



## madpierre06

*11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA 
*
Delicious. Got the rye coming through, good body and this tingly 'beernut skin' flavour as it tails off. Lovely drop , very balanced.


----------



## pcqypcqy

9 (red) Madpierre Baltic Porter

This is ******* outstanding.

Ticking everything in the bjcp, well balanced, tastes great. Good head retention. Nice marshmallow flavour and mouthfeel to it. The bjcp talks about a vinous, port like aroma and flavour, and I'm definitely getting some, alongside dark fruits and raisins.

I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## crowmanz

pcqypcqy said:


> 4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
> 
> Nice colour, good carb level. No clarity but I don't trust beers you can see through so that suits me just fine.
> 
> Low hop aroma in the glass. Decent hop flavour but felt a bit thin? (Not sure how else to describe it). Not getting the citra, just generic hop. What was the dosage?
> 
> Not a bad beer, I understand you said it was a clone. Just feels... Unfinished? Maybe a few tweaks to the recipe are required?



I had this last night and was getting the same thinness and wanted more hop pop but I was under the mistaken assumption that zombie dust was an IPA. I did get the citra and once I got my head in the pale ale space it was a good drop.


----------



## crowmanz

13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale




A sour beer needs the appropriate glass

No head retention but the carbonation seems to be there. Not as sour as I thought it would be, very approachable.


----------



## HBHB

22. Good to go after some fridge time. AIPA with Warrior for bittering and Mosaic late and dry.


----------



## Adr_0

Hi all,

If my IPA's (21 - IPA) have been kept above 15°C and/or tipped up once or twice they'd definitely be good to go from now. Given the amount of hops I don't want people to be drinking much past mid August so if people start to get into them now they should be ok.

Give them a little while in the fridge to make sure the CO2 has reached equilibrium, and feel free to pour in yeast.


----------



## winkle

nickxb said:


> Thanks, dosage was 100g in the boil (all late/flame out) and 100g dry hop. I cold crash but don't use any finings and I am not that concerned with clarity for pale ales/IPAs.


Ah - based on a Three Flyods Zombie Dust clone perhaps?


----------



## pcqypcqy

Updated list attached.

I've seen people try both the unknown beers, so could those tasters and the brewers advise if they think it's good to go?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

pcqypcqy said:


> Updated list attached.
> 
> I've seen people try both the unknown beers, so could those tasters and the brewers advise if they think it's good to go?





Zorco said:


> 23 good to go mate.... I'm still processing my chuffed-as response to Siderman's comments.



looks like #11 is the only one unconfirmed by the brewer.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> looks like #11 is the only one unconfirmed by the brewer.



Ah, thanks for that. Thought I'd seen that somewhere.

Updated list attached


----------



## earle

Liam_snorkel said:


> looks like #11 is the only one unconfirmed by the brewer.



Reviewed by madpierre above so looks like good to go now


----------



## Siderman

Mine is probably pretty close. I'll try one this weekend.


----------



## Siderman

11. Fitzlp - Red Rye IPA

This is pretty delicious. A little undercarbed but still enough bubbles to carry it, just no head or lacing. If you said it was an APA I'd believe you. Just doesn't have the big hit of hops or abv that I'm used to for the style. Nice job though.


----------



## benken25

21. Adr0 ipa. Pours hazy as fuxk but thats a thing now so your all good there. Having trouble picking the hops but i am guessing its more of a traditional us ipa style hopping from the aroma and taste. The bitterness is maybe a touch too much but ipa isn't a style i drink a lot of. Over 7/10 would drink again


----------



## Adr_0

Get amongst it:


----------



## pcqypcqy

Edited - fixed the brewer for number 14 - apologies 

16 Scotty Mack Belgian Wit

Solid wheat beer mate, well done.



14 Aydos Blueberry and black peppercorn Belgian stout

Does exactly what it says on the box. This is a very complex, deep beer. Good flavour combo, and well executed. If it were me I might dial the pepper back just a fraction, otherwise this is a top drop.


----------



## Adr_0

benken25 said:


> 21. Adr0 ipa. Pours hazy as fuxk but thats a thing now so your all good there. Having trouble picking the hops but i am guessing its more of a traditional us ipa style hopping from the aroma and taste. The bitterness is maybe a touch too much but ipa isn't a style i drink a lot of. Over 7/10 would drink again


Nice, pic looks good. Yeah I ummed and ah'd over the potential bitterness - probably IIPA territory - but hopefully it wasn't too bad. Challenger (UK) all the way through, plus Chinook, Waimea, Wai-iti.


----------



## Adr_0

pcqypcqy said:


> 16 Scotty Mack Belgian Wit
> 
> Solid wheat beer mate, well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 14 Aydos* Blueberry and black peppercorn Belgian stout
> 
> Does exactly what it says on the box. This is a very complex, deep beer. Good flavour combo, and well executed. If it were me I might dial the pepper back just a fraction, otherwise this is a top drop.


----------



## crowmanz

7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
It would appear this **** knows smoke. Only issue is the head doesn't stick around for long.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Thanks for the pick up - the beers were getting to me by that point it seems. Though if I were you, I'd be taking credit for it, it's a cracker.


----------



## nickxb

winkle said:


> Ah - based on a Three Flyods Zombie Dust clone perhaps?


Thats the one.


----------



## earle

20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017)

Rich malt flavours, smokey and a reasonably dry finish, maybe a touch of alcohol warmth. Everything I hate in an Imperial Smoked Porter - NOT!. Great beer


----------



## crowmanz

15) Bradsbrew- Barrel aged strong stout de garde

This was delicious. Didnt have much carbonation or hold any head but that didn't matter.


----------



## Zorco

16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit

Carbonation fantastic. Lovely light opacity with the golden hue.

Fruity, light esters, though elusive to name. 

Rather smooth, with the wave of yeast presence, esters and citrus flavours up front subsiding to the developing bitterness. Bitterness peaks to what seems a vivid moment and immediately settles.

After taste is mellow and nice reminder of the experience's beginning. 

Nice mouthfeel and presence of tackiness/sweetness on the lips after. 

Lacing superb.

Second taste consistent with the first with bitterness senses subdued. A mellow and enjoyable experience. 

Subjective Negatives (if I tried): I felt that the yeast dominance didn't reveal any spices. But fruitiness is elegant 

View attachment 107270


----------



## Zorco

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) 

Why, because two glasses foo; wife loves beer and didn't have the best after list - this is happening!

Delightful colour, unique Amber with a hint of bronze yet avoiding any of the reds.

Amazing nose, roses, floral complexity, but definitely spring.

Dark chocolate , coffee, kind of like burnt coffee somewhere in there. Inexperienced pickups on specific details, maybe, but super interesting flavour.

Very light mouthfeel, maybe 6-7% ABV? 


Carbonation persistent on the second taste, an elevated sensation of the sourness now leaving me feeling refreshed. 

Dare I risk calling this sessionable? Almost, but not quite. An element of a smoke in the residual flavour now I think.

And now I become self aware that I'm on a beer experience that I haven't a basis of comparison to.

Subjective Negatives (If I tried): no frigging idea, don't know enough yet.



Thank you Winkle





View attachment 107271


----------



## winkle

Ta Zorco, we cracked a test bottle at BABBS last nite and it was a bit over carbed, so I'd be drinking it soonish since the Morpheus yeast will just keep chewing away. It gives a sort of sweet&sour flavour profile - initially sour then drops away. (the Picobrouwerij Alvinne house yeast strain).


----------



## earle

Zorco said:


> 16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit
> 
> View attachment 107270



Not sure how you're doing your attachments Zorco but they seem to be unavailable - something about not having permission. But I really want to see the photos.


----------



## Fitzlp

Siderman said:


> 11. Fitzlp - Red Rye IPA
> 
> This is pretty delicious. A little undercarbed but still enough bubbles to carry it, just no head or lacing. If you said it was an APA I'd believe you. Just doesn't have the big hit of hops or abv that I'm used to for the style. Nice job though.
> 
> View attachment 107242


Yeah more of an APA as the dry hopping experiment using the fermentasauras did not go to plan.


----------



## Fitzlp

Gents, have been away at conference this week so not following the thread. #11 is good to go being bottled conditioned on 1st July. Was to be a RED RYE IPA however suffered a stuck sparge which may have altered the flavour profile and the dry hopping regime not working as expected so more of a APA than IPA.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Updated list. I believe everyone has now confirmed.

Anyone finished all their beers yet?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

nope, but I plan to make a dint in them this weekend


----------



## Insensate

5) mosaic saison Psuedo smash.
Well this one threw me off gaurd. I definitely thought pale ale, so i quickly searched for other people's opinion on this beer and agree with the comments already given. Once I got into the head space for a pale ale I was fine. 
Appearance looked a bit cloudy, for a pale ale the bitterness was good. I'm very new and couldn't really tell u what I'm tasting. 

For a pale ale I thought it was a decent beer. The carbonation was lacking a bit for me, but other than that good job.


----------



## Zorco

earle said:


> Not sure how you're doing your attachments Zorco but they seem to be unavailable - something about not having permission. But I really want to see the photos.



Just using the phone App. I clicked the link and it worked. 

Will adjust what I'm doing and see


----------



## Zorco




----------



## earle

Zorco said:


> View attachment 107291
> View attachment 107292



Those ones work. Could be the link on the previous ones works for you because you have permission


----------



## Parks

5) mosaic saison Psuedo smash.

Very, very complex beer. Big alcohol, orange/peach flavour, some solid phenolics and moderate-high bitterness.

I would probably like either a bit more malt or a bit less bitterness. I'm leaning toward more malt to balance the alcohol a bit too.

Carbonation is low. I'll hit it with a carb cap shortly but I expect that'll also lift the booze so I might need a nap before the footy [emoji23]

Having said all that it leaves only a warmth and bitterness so should go well with this slab of pork.


----------



## evoo4u

Guys - I'm puzzled. There seems to have been many beers this swap which are reported to be lacking in carbonation. Certainly I've tried quite a few where carbonation is absent, or nearly so, and a disappointing lack of head and lacing.

Is this because many of you keg your beers, then for a swap, where PET bottles are required, you squirt them full of brew and bang on a cap? If so, do you add any fermentable (ie sugar/dex) to provide some in-bottle fermentation?

I'm a bottler, so don't have any knowledge/experience of bottling from kegs.


----------



## earle

I'm a bit puzzled too Roger. I always bottle condition my swap beers even though I keg. This time around I bottled and kept them at 20C for 3-4 weeks but carbonation is disappointingly lacking.


----------



## Adr_0

Sure it just hasn't been cold as frick lately?


----------



## madpierre06

A couple that I've had have been a little flat, others not so much. Had one each of both my swap beers last couple days, both have carbed up nicely. A couple other reports still to com e tonight....and predicting some tomorrow as well


----------



## madpierre06

*4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
*
Just sensational. This was nicely carbed and held it together well. Was disappointed when finished and there wasn't another to follow up with. All citra. Probably top 5 out of every swap I've been in. Take your pick of any superlatives for this beer. Based on this, am going hunting for a clone.


----------



## Parks

earle said:


> I'm a bit puzzled too Roger. I always bottle condition my swap beers even though I keg. This time around I bottled and kept them at 20C for 3-4 weeks but carbonation is disappointingly lacking.



I always up the carbonation a little if I'm bottling from kegs even if counter-pressure.

A lot of it depends on how much headspace you leave too as the beer needs to off-gas to equalise the pressure.


----------



## madpierre06

*7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier
*
This opened with a delicate smoky aroma which morphed into a lovely sweetness of apple juice which took a u-turn back into smoke. Initial ly some carb, which dissipated shortly after. This wasn't really much of an issue for the drinking thereof. Funnily enough, there was a bit of a 'red delicious' apple redness colour as carb faded. Nice drop mate.


----------



## fattox

Anyone that got 12 with an underline, I ran out of my swap beer 2 bottles shy of the required number so you've got quadrupel. Fair warning it's 16%


----------



## fattox

Having luggys rye pale it's tip top


----------



## Adr_0

Parks said:


> I always up the carbonation a little if I'm bottling from kegs even if counter-pressure.
> 
> A lot of it depends on how much headspace you leave too as the beer needs to off-gas to equalise the pressure.


Don't you go around sprouting this 2nd law of thermodynamics and equilibrium bullshit - I'll have none of it here.


----------



## madpierre06

*1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
*
I'll let previous Zorco description stand. Lovely, pairing nicely with some salt 'n' pepper sqwuid. This is certainly one for the dregs bank. Lovely drop mate.


----------



## Siderman

Mine should be ok to drink now. I don't know if the carbonation is going to get any better as it's been bottled for 6 or 7 weeks. 

Don't be expecting it to be in the same league as Anthony's lambic. This was my first attempt at a sour so I have much to learn. 

Not a bad effort.


----------



## Fitzlp

Scotty Mack, good beer, lacing well within the mug and holding head. Has nice freshness to the beer provided by the soreness. Generally stay from this style however better than saison


----------



## Liam_snorkel

#21 Adr0's XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA

There's a lot going on. Hops are a bit muddled and I swear I smelt banana in there at one point, but it's ticking the boxes. Malt is decent and clean lasting bitterness.


----------



## crowmanz

Liam_snorkel said:


> #21 Adr0's XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA
> 
> There's a lot going on. Hops are a bit muddled and I swear I smelt banana in there at one point, but it's ticking the boxes. Malt is decent and clean lasting bitterness.
> 
> View attachment 107310


Had this last night I got the same muddledness from the hops was good, from memory as I had a barleywine and a few beers after it


----------



## Siderman

6. Luggy - Rye Pale

Didn't realise it wasn't ready to go. Very well made beer. Nothing complicated about it but perfect on all levels.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

9) madpierre06 -Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% 
I've no words for this really. Malty, clean, bit of roast with a touch of boozy heat. Bang on.


----------



## earle

My madpierre bottle has no marking other than the number. How do I tell what I've got other than opening it?


----------



## Parks

earle said:


> My madpierre bottle has no marking other than the number. How do I tell what I've got other than opening it?



Black is black Rye IPA


----------



## madpierre06

earle said:


> My madpierre bottle has no marking other than the number. How do I tell what I've got other than opening it?



Red or black, earle?


----------



## earle

Aaaah, righto, will go and check. Some of the labels took a bit of a beating after the exploding bottle incident so wasn't sure if I'd lost something.


----------



## Adr_0

crowmanz said:


> Had this last night I got the same muddledness from the hops was good, from memory as I had a barleywine and a few beers after it


2-3 days after the first dry hop it was tasting outstanding - lemon, passionfruit flavour being really forward, and a gentle cedar and spicy bitterness. A week after that it had started to 'balance' a little more, with more cedar - and possibly tea, depending on the person - coming through. So I dry hopped again, but only about 1/4 of the dry hop got exposed to the beer and I'd run out of time by then as I bottled 3 days before the swap. 

I think it's got some strong traits - body, bitterness, malt and general finish - but I wonder what we would have ended up with had a bit more of that second (third actually) dry hop come through.

Or I could have just used CTZ/Horizon or more Chinook...


----------



## crowmanz

#22 HBHB - mosaic hopped session IPA 

Solid session IPA. Mosaic is held with a solid bitterness. This guys brews.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Know this is gratuitous, but reading reviews of Winkle's Acerola Tarwe reminds me of getting it last year.

What Zorco and MP said - that beer opened my eyes to what a sour and historical beer could be. It was a game changer for me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

BenKen's applewood rauchbier 

I'm sorry mate but the actual fire I'm sitting next to is dominating the aroma, however: the beer is clean, slightly sweet and basically tastes like bacon. I suspect that you may know of this thing called smoke.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 )

Smells great, like hazelnut and slightly oxidised coffee grounds (this is not a bad thing). The flavour follows with smooth milk chocolate and the finish is the way it started. This is delicious.


----------



## Siderman

4. Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA

This was pretty juicy and resinous with layer on layer of delicious hops. Just felt a bit sweet, possibly under attenuated. Great beer though.


----------



## benken25

20. Parks imperial smoked porter. Pours dark with large dense head. I get subtle bacon and coffee on the nose. Smooth and no booze to be found at 7.2% great beer


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Same here Ben. Smooth as.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
Funky aroma like wet socks or something. Finishes with a tang. Little bit of roast. Interesting beer, I think it could benefit from some time on the shelf for the yeast to do its thing


----------



## pcqypcqy

15 Bradsbrew barrel aged stout de garde

No carb at all. Was going to hit it with the cap but as I got into it I found it didn't really need it. 

Overall impression is very good, it's got a good flavour from the barrel. Possibly dominates the beer itself, but that will settle down as the barrel gets a few brews through it.


----------



## earle

Sometimes you've got to have the right food with a swap beer. 6hr smoked ribs with Ben's Applewood Rauchbier. Great beer, good amount of smoke with a good finish.


----------



## pcqypcqy

On the carbonation, I transfer from a keg for the swap. I intentionally over carb the kegs a few psi to allow for losing some bubbles in the process. Did my swap beer at 15psi prior to and during bottling (would normally aim for 10-12psi for serving off my keezer).

I did this for the previous swap last December and had no issues with a porter. This seems to be more hit and miss for some reason.


----------



## crowmanz

Liam_snorkel said:


> 8) crowmanz - Tassie Wild Dark Mild
> Funky aroma like wet socks or something. Finishes with a tang. Little bit of roast. Interesting beer, I think it could benefit from some time on the shelf for the yeast to do its thing
> 
> View attachment 107338


Nice wet socks! Must have been that hiker walking past.


----------



## crowmanz

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)
Had last night, not a huge fan of cherry so took a while to finish off. 





20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter
Nice porter that hides the alcohol well, the smoke was pretty spot on and didn't over power the rest of the beer that some smoke can do.


----------



## pcqypcqy

crowmanz said:


> didn't over power the rest of the beer that some smoke can do.



You're membership status in TooSOBA is currenltly under review.


----------



## madpierre06

*22. HBHB. AIPA with Warrior for bittering and Mosaic late and dry. *

Manly delicateness encapsulated, lovely hoppy beer. Gald I had it fresh. Really wanting another bottle now this 'uns finished.


----------



## crowmanz

pcqypcqy said:


> You're membership status in TooSOBA is currenltly under review.


It is still under review for ordering a veggie burger at ze pickle before the swap, so we will add this to that review


----------



## pcqypcqy

crowmanz said:


> It is still under review for ordering a veggie burger at ze pickle before the swap, so we will add this to that review



you're skating close to 3 strikes there....


----------



## benken25

I am guessing this is No. 10. Silky smooth with light carbonation. Nice easy drinking stout. Would happily drink a few of these


----------



## benken25

pcqypcqy said:


> You're membership status in TooSOBA is currenltly under review.



I thought is account had been hacked


----------



## pcqypcqy

21 Adro hazy contradictory IPA

Not bad. Good malty back bone, some estery bubble gum flavours, but more of the Janet Planet from Confidence Man style BUBBLE GUM, I.e strong but not overpowering, really working for me.


----------



## Adr_0

pcqypcqy said:


> 21 Adro hazy contradictory IPA
> 
> Not bad. Good malty back bone, some estery bubble gum flavours, but more of the Janet Planet from Confidence Man style BUBBLE GUM, I.e strong but not overpowering, really working for me.


I wish all my beers had Janet Planet bubblegum... *sigh*


----------



## Parks

Knocke out a few of these with my BIL last night and over the last week. Gotta say they are all great beers again.

4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA
Cracking beer. Really big fresh hop aroma and flavour. I need this recipe yesterday k thx.

6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale
Probably the most well made beers I've drunk since Luggy made that stout. Seriously flawless. Solid rye character, clean malt but showing some complexity, moderate bitterness and light and clean stereotypical "Cascade" aroma and flavour.

Just a bloody cracking beer.

9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17)
Started with a lovely "pop" when I cracked it open. A little soft on the hop flavour and aroma but still a really enjoyable beer.

13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017)
Another classic from Earle. Clean sourness and malt.

16) Scotty Mack
Really nice wit. I got some other citrus notes which I couldn't nail down. Maybe grapefruit or something. Nice.

19) evoo4u - Irish Red Ale (bottled 5/3/2017)
Typical Irish Red Ale. I think there was a touch of astringency there from the roasted grains that I didn't love, but it is the same astringency I got when I made one. Probably just me that is wrong 

21) Adr0
______ (labelled BB) Bauple Bock, 7% Macadamia Bock - would suggest 15-Sep (bottled 16-May) but take it as long as you dare for PET carbonation; may be ok going into October.
Cracking beer again. Lovely chewy caramel. I will not wait til October.


----------



## Adr_0

Geez mate you didn't even wait until August!


----------



## pcqypcqy

I 


Adr_0 said:


> I wish all my beers had Janet Planet bubblegum... *sigh*



I know, right?


----------



## pcqypcqy

22 HBHB mosaic session IPA

Not bad. No BO aroma which you can get from this much mosaic, it's drinking quite fresh. Has a nutty/biscuity hing going on, not sure if that's a good or bad thing, but overall impression is a decen beer if be happy to have a few of, so jobs done.


----------



## pcqypcqy

06 Luggy cascade rye IPA

This is solid.


----------



## evoo4u

22 HBHB mosaic session IPA

After a hard day's pruning in the olive grove, this was a ripper! I've never had Mosaic before (to my knowledge), but this was a well balanced IPA, lots of hops without being overdone, and lovely fine head and lacing, with good carbonation. Top drop!


----------



## pcqypcqy

What would people call my saison smash pale ale thing? I'm looking at the BJCP/AABC guidelines and I'm guessing Specialty IPA - Belgian IPA?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

that'll do


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> What would people call my saison smash pale ale thing? I'm looking at the BJCP/AABC guidelines and I'm guessing Specialty IPA - Belgian IPA?



I would call it the best saison smash pale ale thing that you've ever made.

I already know what feedback you'll get though - needs more choc wheat


----------



## Adr_0

pcqypcqy said:


> What would people call my saison smash pale ale thing? I'm looking at the BJCP/AABC guidelines and I'm guessing Specialty IPA - Belgian IPA?


Note that there are a heap of IPA's in the new AABC categories. I assume the QABC this year is to these categories...
http://aabc.org.au/docs/AABC2017_CategoriesAndStylesList.pdf

The list includes *sigh* black IPA's... *sobs in corner* *triggered*


----------



## winkle

pcqypcqy said:


> What would people call my saison smash pale ale thing? I'm looking at the BJCP/AABC guidelines and I'm guessing Specialty IPA - Belgian IPA?


Why not?


----------



## Siderman

9 a) MadPierre - Black Rye IPA

Overall I really love this beer. Mainly because it hides 8% so well. Not boozy in the slightest. I can feel it in my head but can't taste it. The hop characters are subtle. More hops would definitely elevate the beer but otherwise drinks great.


----------



## pcqypcqy

12 Fattox Cherrywood smoked foreign extra stout

Harsh boozy aroma on the nose, but it dissipates in the glass.

Once you get past this, it's a damn fine drop. It's got smooth booze, nice level of smoke, a lot of dark winey flavours going on. Quite enjoying it.


----------



## pcqypcqy

winkle said:


> Why not?


Yeah, just not sure where it would fit if I entered it, but specialty Belgian IPA seems to be the only place. Not that I brewed it to be a comp beer, but the feedback has been good from the crew here so I may chance my arm alongside some other entries.


----------



## pcqypcqy

26 Cummy Mocha Stout

I jumped the gun by mistake. But, this is a cracker. It smells like chocolate, and drinks like it smells. It's really good. Carb level is ok, but I'd recommend you wait for another week or two.

My only (very minor) criticism is that it could use a little more body/mouthfeel to carry the dark flavours, but this is still a very good beer.

What'd you add, espresso and chocolate? Or is this just a straight beer?


----------



## Insensate

10) oatmeal stout.. 
I think my beer should be ready to go.


----------



## madpierre06

Siderman said:


> 9 a) MadPierre - Black Rye IPA
> 
> Overall I really love this beer. Mainly because it hides 8% so well. Not boozy in the slightest. I can feel it in my head but can't taste it. The hop characters are subtle. More hops would definitely elevate the beer but otherwise drinks great.



Talkin g to Jase about this today, given Parks basically said the same thing. Am wondering if there is summink with th erye or darg grains that minimises 120gm citra/amarillo dry hopped, cos it was still pretty well balanced. Thoem hops are really too welkl hiden, eh.


----------



## earle

Cidermans unblended lambic - solid lambic, great brett flavours, really enjoying this, what a treat


----------



## Siderman

1. Winkle - acerola 

Enjoying this much more than I did last time. Complexity, tartness and sessionable. 

Giddy up


----------



## Siderman

14. Aydos - Blueberry and Pepper

Absolutely ******* awesome. Loved the pepper. Just an incredible beer. What were the pepper and berry additions?


----------



## Siderman

7. Benken - Applewood Rauchbier

Smoke, smoke and lots of smoke with a great beer hiding underneath. Nice beer!


----------



## Siderman

15. Bradsbrew - Stout de garde

A bit Vegemitey for me. Couldn't quite get into this one sorry.


----------



## Siderman

2. Liam - Chocolate Porter with Carolina reapers

Nice for a sip or two but my lips were on fire after that! Enjoyed by a mate who loves his chilli


----------



## Siderman

12. Fattox - Cherrywood foreign extra

Last beer of the night so can't remember much. Loved it and finished it, but that's all I can remember sorry!


----------



## evoo4u

Siderman said:


> 2. Liam - Chocolate Porter with Carolina reapers
> 
> Nice for a sip or two but my lips were on fire after that! Enjoyed by a mate who loves his chilli



A bit hot for me too, but I finished it! Took me over three hours, right up to and into the MotoGP on tv, so that's one way to cut down my beer intake - a beer that you sip like a DOM Benedictine.

Lips have nearly recovered...


----------



## bradsbrew

Siderman said:


> 15. Bradsbrew - Stout de garde
> 
> A bit Vegemitey for me. Couldn't quite get into this one sorry.
> 
> View attachment 107493


Vegemite, I did not expect that? Is the exact same beer from on the swap night. Maybe the carbonation stuff up is effecting it?


----------



## pcqypcqy

bradsbrew said:


> Vegemite, I did not expect that? Is the exact same beer from on the swap night. Maybe the carbonation stuff up is effecting it?



I didn't get vegemite. It had something that I attributed to a barrel / winey flavour, but I remember enjoying it a lot.


----------



## bradsbrew

Yes, that's the overall feedback, lots of oak and shiraz, the dry body makes it quite drinkable without the ideal carbonation. I stuffed up the carbonation by carbing it warm in the keg and only giving it one day chilled on the gas prior to bottling.


----------



## Insensate

6. Luggy- beautiful beer, bitterness on point. Good carbonation enjoying this beer.


----------



## Insensate

14 - this is a really solid stout. Nice mouthfeel and loving the taste. I can't really taste the blueberries but still love the overall taste. Good work, wouldn't mind the recipe for this!


----------



## Zorco

bradsbrew said:


> Vegemite, I did not expect that? Is the exact same beer from on the swap night. Maybe the carbonation stuff up is effecting it?



Sounds like someone swapped your beer with my Super High Gravity experiment.

If sideman picked up some essence of crushed 8 months old rhino beetle then that may explain it.


----------



## crowmanz

Insensate said:


> 6. Luggy- beautiful beer, bitterness on point. Good carbonation enjoying this beer.



Agree with this, although had it after I came home from Brewoomba the other night so might have been the other beers talking


----------



## nickxb

16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit

Had this one last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. Had the right amount of Belgian character for the style, great long lasting carbonation and was very refreshing. Great work. Can you send me the recipe?


21) Adr0______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this

This was a really good one. It was clean, hoppy and malty and a lots of flavours going on. Probably too malty for an IPA but delicious anyway. As others have said the hops did get a muddled and I have the feeling it could be due to the maltyness of the beer. I actually think this one would do well as a American Strong Ale instead of the AIPA.


22) HBHB - AIPA with Warrior for bittering and Mosaic late and dry

Had this the other night. Initial taste was a harsh bitterness that lingered throughout the beer. I also got a lot of bready/biscuity malt throughout. It was a tasty beer but I felt it was a bit unbalanced.


----------



## pcqypcqy

For those that want to:

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/qld-xmas-in-july-2017-recipe-thread.95965/


----------



## Adr_0

nickxb said:


> 16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit
> 
> Had this one last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. Had the right amount of Belgian character for the style, great long lasting carbonation and was very refreshing. Great work. Can you send me the recipe?
> 
> 
> 21) Adr0______(labelled IPA) XPBIIPA, 7.2%, ~90-100IBU, hazy, extra pale black session IIPA - Challenger, Waimea, Chinook, Motueka, 1275 yeast - would suggest 2nd August but I'll give some feedback in a week or two so may end up +/- one week from this
> 
> This was a really good one. It was clean, hoppy and malty and a lots of flavours going on. Probably too malty for an IPA but delicious anyway. As others have said the hops did get a muddled and I have the feeling it could be due to the maltyness of the beer. I actually think this one would do well as a American Strong Ale instead of the AIPA.
> 
> 
> 22) HBHB - AIPA with Warrior for bittering and Mosaic late and dry
> 
> Had this the other night. Initial taste was a harsh bitterness that lingered throughout the beer. I also got a lot of bready/biscuity malt throughout. It was a tasty beer but I felt it was a bit unbalanced.


Thanks for the feedback Nick - you may have nailed it. The Munich II, Victory and decoction (and yeast) evidently buffered the 90-100IBU enough... But perhaps too much.

I think this was a one-off beer for me as there's too much effort in the hopping schedule and too many variables. I would have liked it to work out better but *shrugs*


----------



## pcqypcqy

11 Fitzlp red rye IPA

Heaps of rye character. As you've said earlier, hops are more at a pale ale level, so it's a bit out of balance with the rye.

But, it's an interesting flavour. Good for dissecting what rye really tastes like and what it can do for a beer.

Overall I quite like it.


----------



## Siderman

3. Seehuusen - West Coast Wit

Nice flavours but was pretty undercarbed. Threw on the carb cap and was a nice drink!


----------



## Siderman

10. Insensate- Oatmeal Stout

Pretty sure you said this was your first all grainer. Cracking effort mate. Nice chocolate roast, well carbonated and generally delicious


----------



## evoo4u

Siderman said:


> 10. Insensate- Oatmeal Stout
> 
> Pretty sure you said this was your first all grainer. Cracking effort mate. Nice chocolate roast, well carbonated and generally delicious
> 
> View attachment 107584



What he said!

Really enjoying this one as a pre-dinner drink.


----------



## Insensate

Siderman said:


> 10. Insensate- Oatmeal Stout
> 
> Pretty sure you said this was your first all grainer. Cracking effort mate. Nice chocolate roast, well carbonated and generally delicious
> 
> View attachment 107584



Hey thanks Siderman,
Yeh it was my second attempt of all grain. Did u find it to be a bit watery tasting? I tried mine the other day and liked the flavour but found it to be a bit watery for lack of a better word

I thought there would be more body with all the 1kg of oats I used. Any tips on adding more body? I mashed at 68 degrees and have a pump to recirculate it.


----------



## pcqypcqy

10 Insensate oatmeal stout.

I'm also having this. If this is your second all grain then well done mate, it's a great beer.

It's got a good body to me, nice and chewy. Great flavour. I wouldn't call it watery, it's just not as roasted as some stouts but that's no issue at all. It's very restrained and approachable.

Only thing that could make it better is to serve on nitro probably.

Well done.


----------



## Aydos

Siderman said:


> 14. Aydos - Blueberry and Pepper
> 
> Absolutely ******* awesome. Loved the pepper. Just an incredible beer. What were the pepper and berry additions?
> 
> View attachment 107488


From memory I added 25g pepper at 15mins and I added 1.5kg of berries that had been boiled and cooled into the fermenter at the end of fermentation for 1 week


----------



## Aydos

Insensate said:


> 14 - this is a really solid stout. Nice mouthfeel and loving the taste. I can't really taste the blueberries but still love the overall taste. Good work, wouldn't mind the recipe for this!


Next time I will add more berries and maybe even some special B just to try and get a more berry flavour into it. I can PM you the recipenif you like. Do you use beersmith?


----------



## Insensate

Aydos said:


> Next time I will add more berries and maybe even some special B just to try and get a more berry flavour into it. I can PM you the recipenif you like. Do you use beersmith?



Hey aydos,
Yep I use beersmith, that would be great mate!! Thanks


----------



## Aydos

Insensate said:


> Hey aydos,
> Yep I use beersmith, that would be great mate!! Thanks


Ok cool I'll jump on the computer and send you the beersmith file at some stage


----------



## pcqypcqy

08 crowmanz tassie wild dark mild

This is a quality dark beer.

Not getting the hikers tho.


----------



## Siderman

21. Adr0 - BB Macadamia Bock

Read the date wrong sorry. There's just a touch of macadamia. Enjoyable beer. Probably a bit thin but I suspect a further month aging will add depth of flavour.


----------



## Siderman

26. Cummy - Mocha Stout

Last beer for me. Didn't want to wait another two weeks sorry. Great beer. Nothing complicated about it so it's going down pretty quickly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Siderman said:


> 2. Liam - Chocolate Porter with Carolina reapers
> 
> Nice for a sip or two but my lips were on fire after that! Enjoyed by a mate who loves his chilli
> 
> View attachment 107494





evoo4u said:


> What he said!
> 
> Really enjoying this one as a pre-dinner drink.



Thanks gents! I did overshoot the heat a bit, being a diminutive winter crop I mistakenly thought they'd carry less heat, so used a couple more pods than usual. Glad you enjoyed though. Maybe next winter I'll do a no chilli version


----------



## Liam_snorkel

4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA

This is delicious. Balanced and clean.


----------



## pcqypcqy

3 seehusen west coast wit: not bad, a touch bitter maybe?

24 ciderman lambic: ******* phenomenal. What Earle said earlier.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Siderman said:


> 26. Cummy - Mocha Stout
> 
> Last beer for me. Didn't want to wait another two weeks sorry. Great beer. Nothing complicated about it so it's going down pretty quickly.
> 
> View attachment 107637



I'm down to 3


----------



## benken25

26. Cummy - mocha stout. Also had this last night. Had a great chocolate aroma and bitter chocolate flavour. The base stout is a solid beer i couldn't fault. Didnt pick up much coffee. Really enjoyed it


----------



## pcqypcqy

1 winkle Acerola Tarwe

I have no idea what that combination of letters represents, but holy hell this is a tasty beer. Huge cherry hits on the nose and palate, nice sourness.


----------



## Zorco

5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psudo Smash

Right off the bat is a fruity freshness and that saison appeal. The yeast's impact is clear is on the mark for what I like.

Marigold elements there in the colour with a glimpse of red in the right light.

Me thinks there is some alcohol here with a guess it's at 6.7%

Lacing is easy and continuous and carbonation light and effective.

Subjective Negatives (if I tried): Mouth feel is fairly solid compared to saisons I've experienced before.


Lovely beer


----------



## winkle

pcqypcqy said:


> 1 winkle Acerola Tarwe
> 
> I have no idea what that combination of letters represents, but holy hell this is a tasty beer. Huge cherry hits on the nose and palate, nice sourness.



Ta mate, tarwe is just Dutch for wheat (beer), Acerola cherries are these little things.




And Morpheus is the Alvinne house yeast (sour) strain, combined together - this beer was the result.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Zorco said:


> 5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psudo Smash
> 
> Me thinks there is some alcohol here with a guess it's at 6.7%



Cheers mate. 7.5% by my measurements (OG with refractometer, FG with hydrometer)


----------



## pcqypcqy

23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine

Huge malt on the nose and palate, and very sweet. Almost too much.

Not a bad beer, but probably needs a bit of tweaking or aging to settle it down some.


----------



## Zorco

13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale 

Bright and tasteful. I absolutely appreciate clarity and this beer is stunning to look at.

My first kettle sour so I'm appreciating the ride mate.

Nose has a delicate and withheld smoke, like 0.05% Manuka but I'm guessing - probably badly.

Nice and dry and that tart acidity in the finish. Not picking up hop aroma to call out.

Subject Negatives (if I tried): lacing and head is absent. Carbonation is very low. But I suspect that this within style.

I have homework to do.

Cheers Earle!
View attachment 107671


----------



## Zorco

12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)

Huge, smoke, bold. I'm loving this. 

Long lingering aftertaste. Lacing up to the rim. No clue what the ABV is.

Second taste is a crystal clear example of the first. 






Subjective Negatives (if I tried): where is those lovely gas bubbles ??

The theme of this swap without doubt.


----------



## Zorco

6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale.

A frigging luscious beer. Great nose. Carb, lacing, colour, light mouth feel. Caught rye on the after taste. 

AHB swaps.... I'm able to say how good they are.... the more I drink.







Wife does not have sharing permissions on this bad boy.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

5) pcqypcqy - Mosaic Saison Psuedo [sic] Smash
Aroma is strong, over ripe fruit with a bit of funk and a touch of pepper. Juicy sweet flavour with a dry finish and decent carbonation. This is a tasty beer, from someone with shit taste in music
Cheers Dave


----------



## Zorco

4) Nickxb - Zombie Dust APA 

I've been looking forward to this one.. BOOM on the nose. Huge on the mouth feel. It laces without permission.

Wow, different hop sensation, heaps on the nose then relaxed to the taste. A zombie would have the mouth jolting hop flavour... while claiming by brain as is exemplified here.

Subjective Negatives (if I try): maddening hops are subdued for zombie accolades. Reserve right to change my comment based on smell of tomorrow's urine!!


Loving this mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale
Sweet grainy aroma, clean tangy malty flavour. Delicious. Kind of makes me want to drink a Flanders red. So we cronked it with a Flanders red.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit (bottled 7/7/17 
Smells and tastes like a hoppy wit. Sorry my notes aren't any better but legitimately this is a ******* delicious beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

#22 HBHB Mosaic session IPA 
Martin, this is delicious. All of the hops, balanced with slightly sweet malt and a clean finish. Head retention like a ******* meringue. I have as going to express my disappointment with you not providing some ridiculous smoked imperial dark thingo but honestly this is great


----------



## pcqypcqy

2) Liam Hot Cosby

Too hot for my non chilli enthusiast taste buds. Even after I cronked some of my porter into it I couldn't handle it.

My senses registered at ginger beer to begin with, given the slice. But then heaps of heat then followed.

DNF.

And that's my swap all accounted for. Well done all, this was pretty good. My favs were Madpierre's Baltic Porter, Siderman's lambic, Winkle's Acerola Tarwe, and Ben's smoky mc-smoke beer.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Aydos said:


> Next time I will add more berries and maybe even some special B just to try and get a more berry flavour into it. I can PM you the recipenif you like. Do you use beersmith?




Chuck it up on the recipe thread if you're happy to share.


----------



## madpierre06

Parks mkaes a porter.....light roast and sweetness combine, then he chucks a rasher of bacon around it, in that subtle, Parks manner......cracking beer. Ohhh, yeah....I gotta new glass.


----------



## nickxb

7) benken25 - applewood rauchbier

Smoke and heaps of it. Delicous beer underneath all of that too. Nice work

9) madpierre06 - Baltic Porter

Mate this was one smooth porter. Roasty and choclaty with hints of vanilla (not sure where that came from if at all).

12) Fattox - cherrywood foreign extra now with more yeast character (Wyeast Thames Valley II)

Boozy and malty. This was a thick delicous beer.

14) Aydos - Blueberry and Black Peppercorn Belgian Stout

I got huge peppercorn on the nose and taste and blueberry on the aftertaste. Such an interesting combo.


----------



## Aydos

16. Scotty Mac - Belgian Wit

Very tasty beer mate, love the delicate wheat characteristics of this style with the hints of orange and a nice tartness to go with it. The yeast chewed up a lot of the body making it nice and light and refreshing.

Good work!






3. Seehuusen - West Coast Wit

Very easy to drink beer with a great level of carbonation. Very well balanced beer and the head lasted for days! (Unlike the beer)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Aydos

2. Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with Carolina reapers and spices

Yet another great beer mate. I tried to offer the mother in law some but she couldn't handle the heat of it so I got to enjoy it all to myself. I love the spices that go along with this beer, it reminds me of a pumpkin beer. The chocolate malt comes through really well and the beer has a very nice sweet after taste.

I hope the others don't have issues with chillies haha


----------



## Liam_snorkel

cheers mate!


----------



## earle

Zorco said:


> 13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale
> 
> Bright and tasteful. I absolutely appreciate clarity and this beer is stunning to look at.
> 
> My first kettle sour so I'm appreciating the ride mate.
> 
> Nose has a delicate and withheld smoke, like 0.05% Manuka but I'm guessing - probably badly.
> 
> Nice and dry and that tart acidity in the finish. Not picking up hop aroma to call out.
> 
> Subject Negatives (if I tried): lacing and head is absent. Carbonation is very low. But I suspect that this within style.
> 
> I have homework to do.
> 
> Cheers Earle!
> View attachment 107671



Glad you enjoyed it. Attachment seems unavailable though?

No smoked malt in it, I think you might be picking up the touch of oak that I added. The aim was to make a nice clean kettle sour and then see how much complexity (if any) I could add by tricking it up a bit.

I think the carbonation should be a bit higher. Lacto is an enemy of head and lacing so that explains its absence a bit.

cheers


----------



## earle

8hr slow smoked oxtail stew with Aydos blueberry and black pepper belgian stout. This is a seriously good beer, presents everything as advertised.


----------



## Aydos

That stew looks delicous!


----------



## Aydos

1. Winkle - Acerola Tarwe

Very tasty and refreshing, good hit of fruit with a nice tart finish. The base beer seems to be a red ale with a touch of biscuit malt.

Is this the same as last year? It doesn't have the astringent taste like the last one. Did you take this pips out of this one?

Cheers Perry!


----------



## nickxb

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux)

Tart and refreshing. This was a really delicious beer and a nice change of pace from some other non-swap beers.

6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale

This was great - Nice subtle rye which mixed with the cascade really well.


----------



## nickxb

10) Insensate - oatmeal stout

Really interesting beer. It smelt and tasted roasty and malty. Perfect balance of malts and the thickness of the oatmeal made it very enjoyable.


----------



## Zorco

2) Liam - Chocolate porter brewed with carolina reapers and spices 

Lovely warm heat. Wife really enjoys it too. Mouth feel for a porter is bang on.

Star anise, nutmeg and pepper. Roast is prominent. 

Heat on subsequent swallows is strong and reenergising. Strong but not overpowering. Absolutely superb 

Lacing is solid. This would be brilliant on nitro.

People experience heat differently but my wife and I think it is an excellent experience.






Looking forward to the second glass.

Case swaps: they're awesome.

Thanks Liam


----------



## Zorco

9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)

Black

Big rye taste. Is this of the English genus? Low hop presence on the nose. Nice carbonation and colour.

Really enjoying this MP.

Good hit of alcohol too. Was this Nottingham at 19-20 degC?








Lovely beer mate.

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel

cheers mate


----------



## madpierre06

Zorco said:


> 9) madpierre06 - Black Rye IPA ABV 8% (black 9; bottled 12.7.17) + Baltic Porter ABV 7.6% ( RED 9; ready 29.7.17)
> 
> Black
> 
> Big rye taste. Is this of the English genus? Low hop presence on the nose. Nice carbonation and colour.
> 
> Really enjoying this MP.
> 
> Good hit of alcohol too. Was this Nottingham at 19-20 degC?
> 
> 
> Lovely beer mate.
> 
> Cheers



Cheers mate, yeast was WLP002 Henglish Hale. @17/18C. And after careful consideration of those more learned than I, regarding the lack of hops which shoulda been showing mightily, am definitely going to water additions in future, plan to do this one again soon with additions to try and compare. 

Pics and feedback to follow, just happening to be trying to quaff a little American barleywine here right now.....she's a big bugger.


----------



## madpierre06

*23) Zorco - 12 month aged American Barleywine
*
Big beer mate, needed a coffee chaser, or moghta been the other way round. Like someone else said, sweet and malty. Still suppiong my way through it, knoice drop, eh.


----------



## nickxb

3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit

Nice smashable beer. Had it after a long day and it disappeared too quick. Perfect carbonation, great colour and a very tasty balance of flavours. Well done.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

6) Luggy - Cascade rye pale ale

Had this the other day. Plenty of rye flavour and aroma, citrusy hop character. Malty but well attenuated so it was quite moreish. Drank it very quickly


----------



## madpierre06

*16) Scotty Mack - Belgian Wit
*
Lovely drop, citrusy zest or zesty citrus, crisp, and Belgiany. really enjoyed this.


----------



## madpierre06

*10) Insensate - Oatmeal Stout 
*
Very easy drinking stout, nowt crazy that stood out, just a well balanced drop. Would have liked a bit more body, maybe just a tad thin but that's all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

24) Ciderman - 18 month aged Unblended Lambic.
Bloody hell, so drinkable. Funky musty sweet & sour sherbet & blue cheese or something.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1) Winkle - Acerola Tarwe (Redux) - bottled 8/6/17, should be hitting its straps after 8/8/17

Mouthful of funky sweet fruit with an effervescent tart zing. Bloody lovely. Morpheus is doing its thing , the beer was practically climbing out of the bottle when I opened it. I've had this at ambient until yesterday so it's definitely hitting it's straps. Really tastes great. Would love to have another with a bit more age on it for increased acidity


----------



## madpierre06

*26) Cummy - Mocha Stout 
*
Lovely drop, although minimal to nowt carbonation. Maybe it's just me, I do like a good dose of CO2 in my beers. Not to detract from this, a good solid coffee/choc hit coming through off a real solid roasty base.


----------



## madpierre06

*3) Seehuusen - West Coast Wit 
*
Delicious. Crisp, clean confounding, coloiurful, corresponging with creative cellaring. Loved it mate.


----------



## madpierre06

His name is *Earle - Kettle soured red ale 
*
She ain't no Flandersd, but she's a ripper. Well balanced, subtle tartieness. Thouroughlky enjoyable.


----------



## evoo4u

> Thouroughlky enjoyable.



And not at all alcoholic... hic!


----------



## madpierre06

evoo4u said:


> And not at all alcoholic... hic!



Yeah....who saysd we cant mulittask.  Been some ripper beers this swap,as alwas.


----------



## Insensate

madpierre06 said:


> *10) Insensate - Oatmeal Stout
> *
> Very easy drinking stout, nowt crazy that stood out, just a well balanced drop. Would have liked a bit more body, maybe just a tad thin but that's all.
> 
> View attachment 107868



Hey mate, I agree. I would have thought that ha I g 20 percent oats (1.2kg) and mashing at 69 degrees would make it thicker than what it is. Not sure what I have done wrong


----------



## Adr_0

Insensate said:


> Hey mate, I agree. I would have thought that ha I g 20 percent oats (1.2kg) and mashing at 69 degrees would make it thicker than what it is. Not sure what I have done wrong


Which yeast did you use?


----------



## Insensate

Adr_0 said:


> Which yeast did you use?



I forgot to add it too my notes. The recipe calls for wyeast1084 Irish ale. I'm pretty sure that they didn't have it and I used what was recommended from brewers choice. I'm thinking maybe the mangrove jacks new world strong ale, maybe...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA
Deep red colour, fluffy head that laced all the way down, med-high carbonation. Malty, plenty of rye and cascadey tasting hops going on, balanced & moreish. Good work


----------



## nickxb

11) Fitzlp:- Red Rye IPA

Beautiful colour and the spiciness from the rye was nice. I missed this one when I was sorting the order to drink and I think I left it a bit late as the hops were faded.

13) Earle - Kettle soured red ale (bottled 21/05/2017) - READY TO DRINK

Delicious tartness and very refreshing. 

20) Parks - Imperial Manuka Smoked Porter (bottled 21/05/2017 READY TO DRINK)

This was probably my favourite beer of the swap so far. Awesome smokey aroma, complex malt profile and a really nice finish. I would love to get the recipe for this.

26) Cummy - mocha stout ( bottled 15/7/17 ) I suggest 6-8 weeks so anytime after 25/8/17.

I really enjoyed this as well. Full of chocolate and coffee. Nice work.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

16) Scotty Mack - Belgian wit
A fizzy one but ticking all the boxes, quite delicious on a warm evening. Cheers mate

(I had this at ambient until yesterday, guess it's attenuated another point or so, rather than infection)


----------



## madpierre06

*21. Bauple (Macadamia) Bock
*
Interesting beer mate, dry and nutty with a little bitterness that sets it off nicely. Well carbonated, there's this sorta toffee thing (I think) going on. Smooth mouth feel. Enjoying it.


----------



## madpierre06

*8. Crowmanz Tassie Wild Dark Mild - *cracking beer. Wild is the operative word, there's this tart, almost cidery apple thing going on, really crisp and wildery.
*



*


----------



## madpierre06

*24. Siderman - 18 month aged unblended lambic - *This thing is comparable with any number of store bought versions, such a complex little number. There's this spritzy, lightly bretted thing going on with another funky moment coming through as it warms up. So good. The last of my swap beers, and up there in my all time top 5 swap beers. Just stunning mate. 
*



*


----------



## winkle

Zorco asked me what I thought of his beer in the July swap, sadly I think it got consumed at sometime in the wee hours after the BABBS Xmas party (well; I can recall drinking something bold, delicious and boozey in a PET bottle). But I did discover #24, #21, #8 still intact. I'll endevour to provide better feed back on them this weekend before starting on the next lot.


----------



## winkle

madpierre06 said:


> *24. Siderman - 18 month aged unblended lambic - *This thing is comparable with any number of store bought versions, such a complex little number. There's this spritzy, lightly bretted thing going on with another funky moment coming through as it warms up. So good. The last of my swap beers, and up there in my all time top 5 swap beers. Just stunning mate.
> *
> View attachment 109098
> *


Is that a giggle hat I see there?


----------



## madpierre06

winkle said:


> Is that a giggle hat I see there?



Ah hah, yes indeedly doodly mate.


----------



## winkle

Finally got around to completing the last swap batch = I was saving the last 4 for the "right" occasion (Zorco's beer scored the 'right occasion' after BABBs xmas party - sadly, so no notes)

8 Tassie Wild Mild.
I'm a bit of a fan of this yeast, lightish brett character (fruity), dry, easy drinking could easily down a few of these.
24 Unblended Lambic
Under carbed, pale straw colour, aroma dominated by pineapple/tropic fruit notes, restrained brett funk, noice.
12 Cherrywood extra Stout
Woody, campfire aroma, smokey roast malt flavour, dry finish. Enjoyable, could use a touch more complexity mid palate, that might be my fault for not drinking it sooner.
Now to start on the next lot, hopefully a lot quicker.


----------

